# Schrauberopi ist verstorben



## nobbi77 (15. Januar 2015)

Plötzlich und unerwartet ist unser Community-Mitglied Schrauberopi an Herzversagen gestorben. Als eines der ersten Mitglieder der NobLorRos-Modding-Crew ist er uns allen immer ein Pol der Inspiration gewesen, mit seinem Humor hat er jeden noch ach so absurden Blödsinn mitgemacht. Seine Projekte haben uns so manches Mal die Kinnladen herunterfallen lassen.
Für mich persönlich ist es ein schwerer Schlag gewesen und ich habe nun mehrere Tage gebraucht, um passende Zeilen für so einen tollen Menschen zu finden.
Auch auf der Main ist er sehr häufig präsent gewesen und brachte tausende zum staunen und schwärmen und verstand es, bei unseren Projekten die Messlatte wieder höher zu schrauben.

Schrauberopi, wir werden Dich vermissen, aber da das Internet nichts vergisst, wirst du über Deine Projekte immer bei uns sein!

In tiefer Trauer,
nobbi, Schienenbruch und die anderen der NobLorRos-Modder und alle, die seine Projekte genossen haben.
Wir werden dich vermissen und nie vergessen.


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2015)

Mein herzlichstes Beileid an alle Freunde, Bekannte und Hinterbliebenen.

Der gute Schrauberopi hatte immer sehr schöne Projekte am Start und ein gutes Auge fürs Detail von dem 
sich viele Modder etwas abschneiden können.


----------



## Kerkilabro (15. Januar 2015)

War er denn ein Opa oder noch relativ jung? Kannte ihn nicht persönlich sondern nur teilweise seine Projekte. Er selbst hat sich nie gezeigt oder über sich gesprochen. Der Suchbegriff ''Schrauberopa'' bringt da auch nicht mehr Resultate. Dennoch mein Beilleid.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid!


----------



## keinnick (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid an alle Hinterbliebenen und Freunde! 

Ich kannte ihn zwar nicht aber ich werde seine Fotos vermissen. Alles Gute für Dich Schrauberopi, wo auch immer Du jetzt bist!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Januar 2015)

Traurig, er war auch noch recht "jung", mein Beileid 
Das zeigt wirklich auch, es kann von heute auf morgen "vorbei" sein...


----------



## Kuanor (15. Januar 2015)

habs grad erst gelesen.
herzliches beileid an alle verwandten,bekannten und freunde vom "Schrauberopi".

mfg Kuanor


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid!
P.S. Man sollte es in die User-News verschieben!


----------



## dj-moon (15. Januar 2015)

Das kostbarste Vermächtnis eines Menschen ist die Spur,
die seine Liebe in unseren Herzen zurückgelassen hat. 
 Vinzenz Erath

An alle Verwandten und Freunde mein Beileid.
R.I.P


----------



## micky23 (15. Januar 2015)

Herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.
Er hatte immer sehr aussergewöhnliche Mods am Start, war stets hilfsbereit und nett.
Ein großer Verlust für das Forum.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2015)

Ich war gerade leicht geschockt... Mein Beileid... Ein genialer Kopf und mehr als fähiger Hobbyfotograf ist von uns gegangen . Mögen die Angehörigen viel Kraft haben den Verlust aufzufangen und zu verarbeiten...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid!

Übrigens hier sein Profil, falls jemand etwas auf der Pinnwand hinterlassen will...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/30115-schrauberopi.html


----------



## h_tobi (15. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid an seine Familie und Freunde.

Er wird mir sehr fehlen......


----------



## Jbfem (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid ! Hoffe auf der anderen Seite kannst du auch so viele Leute begeistern wie hier im Erden Reich! Ich habe mich wirklich gefreut dir Helfen zu können und ich wäre geehrt gewesen wenn es dazu gekommen wäre dein Case CU nochmal zu veredeln!


----------



## FraSiWa (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid!


----------



## nobbi77 (15. Januar 2015)

Danke an die Jungs und Mädels von PCGH für Schrauberopis letzte Main.


----------



## type_o (15. Januar 2015)

Auch mein Beileid gilt den Hinterbliebenen! 
Schrauberopi wird immer ein Mitglied des Forums bleiben, den er war eine besondere Göße hier. 
 Respekt und große Anerkennung, gilt noch immer seinen Mod's!


----------



## Dgx (15. Januar 2015)

Mein herzliches Beleid!


----------



## Placebo (16. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch noch mein Beileid  War ziemlich geschockt, als es plötzlich im DI-Amateur-Thread stand.


Kerkilabro schrieb:


> War er denn ein Opa oder noch relativ jung? Kannte ihn nicht persönlich sondern nur teilweise seine Projekte. Er selbst hat sich nie gezeigt oder über sich gesprochen. Der Suchbegriff ''Schrauberopa'' bringt da auch nicht mehr Resultate. Dennoch mein Beilleid.


Etwas über 50, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Speicherpapst (16. Januar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Etwas über 50, soweit ich weiß.



Viel zu Jung


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch mein Beileid  War ziemlich geschockt, als es plötzlich im DI-Amateur-Thread stand.
> 
> Etwas über 50, soweit ich weiß.



54 Jahre.  Seinem Profil zufolge.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2015)

Viel zu jung von uns gegangen. Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl an die Familie und Freunde. Er bleibt in Erinnerung.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Januar 2015)

Mein herzliches Beileid!


----------



## blackbolt (17. Januar 2015)

R.I.P. 

Edit: Sorry falscher


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Januar 2015)

blackbolt schrieb:


> R.I.P.


Dein Ernst ? Ein Smiley ?!

Mein Beileid, kannte Schrauberopi leider nicht. Viel zu jung gestorben.


----------



## Speicherpapst (17. Januar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Dein Ernst ? Ein Smiley ?!



Das war wirklich ein Fail.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Januar 2015)

Mein herzlichsten Beileid.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (28. Januar 2015)

Mein herzliches Beileid  

Ruhe in Perfektion und Frieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2015)

Mein Beileid, wenn auch etwas spät




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR7kBBptT1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2015)

Gerade durch Zufall den Thread hier gefunden. Oh Gott, ich bin gerade echt geschockt und weiß kein bissl was ich schreiben soll. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!!! Ich wünsche seinen Freunden u. Angehörigen viel Kraft für diese schwere Zeit!

MfG
Kero | Markus

P.s. Mir ist gerade eingefallen das er mir mal anbot, sollte ich mal so richtig in der ******** sitzen, ich mit ihm reden könnte. Sowas bieten einem nur sehr wenige Menschen an...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2015)

Auch von mir mein Beileid insbesondere seiner Lebensgefährtin und den Angehörigen!

Wir werden ihn sehr vermissen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2015)

Von mir auch ein Herzliches Beileid ..... er hinterläßt definitiv eine Lücke ....

Mfg
Michael


----------



## grenn-CB (1. März 2015)

Mein Beileid an seine Famile und auch allen anderen Angehörigen

Habe letztens schon davon gehört aber erst jetzt den Thread gefunden, er wird auf jeden Fall in dem Forum hier fehlen


----------

